# Help - Dallas Area Reel Maintenance



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

Moving to N. Dallas area (Argyle) - who do you take your reel mower to for spin/relief grind? Thanks.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't used them (yet), but Plano Power Equipment will grind for you. If you call, let us know if they relief grind as I'm not sure.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

Follow up -

Spoke with Plano Power - According to the info I received, they would touch my Toro Greensmaster (Golf Course equipment). They referred me to Professional Turf in Euless. They charge $*108*hr with an estimate of 1-3hrs.

Hard to believe this could cost as much as the unit.

I'm still searching.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Professional Turf is the Toro Golf dealer that serves several states in this region.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks @Ware - Do you know the going rate for this type of service? Here in MI I can have it done for $45, but unfortunately moving before they can complete it.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

For the record, I don't think Plano Power grinds the reel. When I bought my TruCut from them, the salesman told me they only backlapped reels.


----------

